# päivitettävissä



## Gordon Freeman

Laiteessa voidaan käyttää 8:aa eri kolikkoa ja se on päivitettävissä euroihin vuonna 2002.

Hei!
Olen tavannut niitä rakennuksia jo muutamia kertoja. Joskus ne ovat inessiivissa,  joskus transtatiivissa, joskus monikossa, vaikka subjekti on yksikössä, miten yllä olevassa tapauksessa,  joskus  pronomineja genetiivissa on niiden mukanaan. Kertokaa minulle niiden rakennuksien tarkoituksista,  ja jos se on mahdollista,  antakaa minulle joitakin kieliopin viiteitä.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Kielioppi ei ole minun alaani, mutta vastaan mitä osaan.

Tarkoitat varmaan rakennetta *päivittää johonkin* tai *pävittää joksikin* (_rakenne_ = a structure; _rakennus_ = a building, e.g. a house or similar). Antamasi esimerkki tarkoittaa, että laitteeseen voidaan tehdä päivitys (_an update_), jonka jälkeen siinä voidaan käyttää euron kolikoita. Esimerkkilauseessa eurot ovat monikossa (_euroihin_), koska laitteeseen (varmaankin jokin myyntiautomaatti tms.) syötetään tulevaisuudessa ei vain yhtä, vaan monta euron kolikkoa. Saman asian voisi minun mielestäni sanoa myös *päivitettävissä euroille*, koska päivityksen jälkeen laite toimii *euroilla*. Mutta jos päivitetään tietokoneohjelma *uuteen versioon*, käytetään yksikköä, koska päivityksen jälkeen ohjelma on vain yhdessä versiossa: _päivitin Windowsin 10-versioon_,

Translatiiviä käytetään, kun puhutaan siitä, millaiseksi laite muuttuu kun se päivitetään. Tuon edellä olevan esimerkin tietokoneohjelman päivityksestä voisi sanoa myös näin: _päivitin Windowsin 10-versioksi_. Sinun antamassasi esimerkkilauseessa ei voi käyttää translatiiviä, sillä eihän laite päivityksessä muutu euroiksi! Mutta voisi kyllä sanoa, että _laite on päivitettävissä euroilla toimivaksi_.

Toivottavasti tästä oli apua. Joku varmasti osaa selittää tähän liittyvän kieliopin teorian.


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos, Maunulan! 

Löysin, että tämän rakenteen nimitys on Preesenspartisiipin passiivi. 
Luin tästä minun kieliopinkirjoissa, näin tiedän rakenneesta Minun on tehtava jotakin. Se on myös minulle selvää, kun näitä partisiippeja käytetään yleisina adjektiiveina erilaisissa sijoissa. Mutta joissain tapauksissa tunnen,  että näitä tietoja ei ole riittävää. Nyt muistan epäselvästi lukeneeni jossain, että 

Jokin on tehtävässä   tarkoittaa, että suunnitellaan tehdä jotakin, ja

Jokin on tehtäväksi tarkoitta, että on epävarmuus, että tehdään jotakin, 

Eikö se oikeaa? Haluan lukea enemmän yksityiskohtaisesti näistä asioista.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Ahaa, tarkoitat siis tuota *päivitettävissä*-muotoa. Se tarkoittaa: _sellainen, jonka voi päivittää_, tai _jonka päivittäminen on mahdollista_ (updateable). Vastaavasti _tehtävissä_ (doable, makeable), _nähtävissä_ (visible; literally "seeable").


----------



## Marko55

Rakenteen nimi on passiivin 1. partisiippi:
Muita ei-finiittisiä rakenteita

*On tehtävissä* -rakenne tarkoittaa, että jotakin voidaan tai ei voida tehdä:
Mitään ei ollut tehtävissä.

Tässä rakenteessa *tehtävissä*-sana on aina monikon inessiivissä:
Onko johtaja tavattav*i*ssa? (OIKEIN)
Onko johtaja tavattav*a*ssa? (VÄÄRIN)


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos, Maunulan ja Marko! Se on täsmällisesti mitä hain.


----------

